# Verpolt hat Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag. Da hast Du Dir einen wunderschönen Tag rausgesucht. Feier schön und lange.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (20 Juli 2010)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo Verpolt,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag.

gruß helmut


----------



## RGerlach (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo Verpolt,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juli 2010)

Danke Euch allen,

Das wird heut noch ein lustiger Tag

Bin bei der Arbeit, aber nicht mehr lange. 

Dann geht das Fass auf


----------



## Paule (20 Juli 2010)

Hi Verpolt,

von mir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Lass es krachen! 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cerberus (20 Juli 2010)

Wünsch dir auch Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## Aventinus (20 Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard K (20 Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Feste 
:sm24:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (20 Juli 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute :sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Krumnix (20 Juli 2010)

GZ:sm20::sm19:


----------



## Kai (20 Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Nachträglich auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche.


----------



## marlob (21 Juli 2010)

Nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute


----------

